# 2-8-0. What does it mean?



## Schoolbusleo (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Folks, I know this will be a noob question, I dont understand what, for instance 2-8-0 means when you refer to engines. Im new to this, please forgive my ignorance. Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's the wheel configuration. The first number is the leading pilot wheel count, the second number is the number of drivers, and the last number is the trailing pilot wheel count.

Here's a 2-8-0.










You can also have multiple sets of drivers, here's a 2-8-8-4 locomotive.


----------



## Schoolbusleo (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks so much, that was very helpful. I just inheirited some HO trains & am trying to get firmiiar with them, this site looks to be the best place to start. Thanks again.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Keep in mind, that only applies to steam locomotives. 
Diesels are refered to as B or C trucks, i.e. two axel is B truck (GP, i.e. GP-9) and three axel is C truck (SD, i.e. SD40-2). I think there is another version of this but it doesn't come to mind right now.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

It all explained here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whyte_notation


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Looking at the description of the big boy it's says will run on 18" radius turns is this true.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Lsmith said:


> Looking at the description of the big boy it's says will run on 18" radius turns is this true.


Maybe an N scale version.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

D&J Railroad said:


> Keep in mind, that only applies to steam locomotives.
> Diesels are refered to as B or C trucks, i.e. two axel is B truck (GP, i.e. GP-9) and three axel is C truck (SD, i.e. SD40-2). I think there is another version of this but it doesn't come to mind right now.


Diesel trucks often referred to by a letter indicating the number of axles:

B - 2 axles
C - 3 axles (all powered)
A1A - 2 powered axles with a middle un-powered idler axle for weight distribution (somewhat uncommon, usually found on lightweight branchline engines)
D - 4 axles (all powered) - rare. pretty much only ever existed on DD40AX and DD35 models.

_Sometimes_ the model number of the engine includes this letter indicating the axle arrangement. (eg. General Electric U30*C*, U25*B*, *B*40-8, etc.) GM/EMD's system doesn't directly include the wheel arrangement, but is inferred (GP = general purpose (B trucks), SD = special duty (C trucks)).


----------

